# Emergency Brake Need Help



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So towards the end of last fall my e-brake was not holding, I then did some research and found out you could make e-brake adjustments at the lever itsself... I tightened the tension on that cable and had to tighten it significantly. The problem was that it was holding but it would stick once the lever was released. Now its sitting there useless because I loosened the adjustment at the handle all the way. 

Does anyone have any advice or at least a diagram of the components that I can reference? Maybe the cables need to be greased or something?


----------

